# What to use to spray texture on new drywall?



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Yes you can. We always just used the cheapest mud we could buy and thin it down. You will need to thin it down quite a bit. The thinner it is the easier it will come out of the hopper and the finer the splatter will be. You can also use the smaller hole for an orange peel. If your gonna knock it down you will have to wait about 7 minutes or so before you do knock it down or else you will practically wipe it off the wall. In other words let it set up a little bit.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

To add to Dave's comments - You want to get the mix to a consistency of pancake syrup. If it sits for more than an hour, add a little water and re-mix before trying to use it.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I don't like it quite that thin but that's just me.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> I don't like it quite that thin but that's just me.


 
WHAT? Out first dissagreement on something ....
ok.....I'll tell you that you don't know what you're talking about, then you tell me that I don't know what I am talking about......then, we will take it from there....!!



J/K :wink:


----------



## Sliraq (Dec 23, 2006)

I use PVA primer from Home Depot to thin my mud so that when I paint it usually only takes 1 coat.


----------



## klemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

ok, I have 2 gallons of the premixed usg mud with the blue lid and about 2 gallons of the usg with the green lid. Will one work better than the other? My bath is only about 8x8 so I dont think I'll need much but I think I'll use more than 2 gallons so I wasnt sure if I could mix them or what?????


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

Sure, go ahead and mix them together. It won't hurt a thing. Be sure to mix them first then thin to desired consistency. It's gonna be painted anyway.


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

i just sprayed knockdown and i used the all purpose green lid JC. Thinned it down to pancake batter consistency and sprayed it at approx 30-40 psi. Came out pretty good. Good luck


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

sflamedic said:


> i just sprayed knockdown and i used the all purpose green lid JC. Thinned it down to pancake batter consistency and sprayed it at approx 30-40 psi. Came out pretty good. Good luck


AH hah...That's what I meant to say...'Pancake batter'.... consistency.
(I accidently wrote: 'pancake syrup' :bangin: )


----------



## klemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

Great, thanks for all the help. Now I need to find a tile forum to figure out why my brown grout looks white in some spots. I bought some grout haze cleaner but I still cant get the grout to look brown when dry. You guys have any experience with this?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*Psycology test*



AtlanticWBConst. said:


> To add to Dave's comments - You want to get the mix to a consistency of pancake syrup. If it sits for more than an hour, add a little water and re-mix before trying to use it.


 
I saw him using "Yogurt"... now "Pancake Syrup".... just see if I learnt my Pyscology 101 right....

AtlanticWBConst: am I right if I guess you are someone who spent quite a lot on delicious food ....


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

klemmy said:


> Great, thanks for all the help. Now I need to find a tile forum to figure out why my brown grout looks white in some spots. I bought some grout haze cleaner but I still cant get the grout to look brown when dry. You guys have any experience with this?


 Poor mixing is usually the culprit.


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

BTW - Do you guys read all those posts about how to make a wall smooth?!?! We give advice on how to make it rough AND how to make it smooth. If it were me I wouldn't texture a wall. Thats just me.


----------



## klemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

Up here in Wisconsin, most people use knockdown or orange peel texture. I would have went with smooth walls, except my house is ancient and this bathroom was made up with 3 generations of walls so it was a real chore to make everything look neat and square. I feel better knowing I can spray some texture on the walls to hide any imperfections that I missed.


----------



## klemmy (Mar 27, 2007)

Brik said:


> Poor mixing is usually the culprit.


BTW, I dont think it was the mixing. I followed the mixing instructions perfect. I think I either wiped the grout too much or I had some issues with my soft water or the flex additive that the tile store told me to mix with their grout. The grout itself is the correct color once you get the top coat of white stuff off.


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> AH hah...That's what I meant to say...'Pancake batter'.... consistency.
> (I accidently wrote: 'pancake syrup' :bangin: )


Now that I would agree with.


----------

